# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Carretón(Tréboles de 3 Hojas)

## embalses al 100%

Hoy, que he vaciado la cámara de fotos, me encontré estas fotos de carretón. Que creo que algunos me diréis, ¿y eso que es? Yo cuando era más pequeño lo llamaba Trébol de 3 hojas, porque digamos que es eso. Es lo del símbolo de Irlanda. Bueno aquí van las fotos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero, yo tenia un amigo que estaba siempre cogiendo carretón para un potro y también le gusta mucho a los conejos.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En mi pueblo los niños lo cojemos en montones y nos tiramos encima, como si fuera una cama. Eso sí, por la tarde, cuando se quita el rocío.

----------

